# Monkey Farts and discolouration?



## AshleyR (Jun 8, 2009)

Has anyone experienced discolouration with the Monkey Farts FO? I've heard of some that have and some that haven't, so I know it depends on which company you order from. I thought that if maybe more people DIDN'T get discolouration, my chances might be less.

I only have enough FO to make a full batch (6 lbs), so I don't really want to do a tester batch and then not have enough FO to make a full log if it works.

Hmmm. I'll take the chance but I'm curious to see if more people have had it discolour than those who didn't!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 8, 2009)

..


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 9, 2009)

..


----------



## divaxtrema (Jun 9, 2009)

I have tried MF from NG and it does discolour the soap...both glycerine and white base MP


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine never did, it's the usual creamy off-white of natural soap and it's been months and months.

I've used it from an eBay store, NG, Mill Creek, and more.. none of them have discolored (MP or CP).


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

I have used the Canwax monkey farts and it did turn a light creamy yellow but it was okay went with the theme of the soap.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 1, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Mine is staying the creamy color , yahoo 

kitn


----------



## Jamn! (Jul 2, 2009)

a cremey color would be pretty! I just got some today in the mail! 
What scent stays the most?


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 11, 2009)

Funny this thread should pop up.  I did a batch with monkey farts a few weeks ago that turned a very deep brown color.  It had coconut milk in it so I didn't know if it was the sugar burning in the coconut milk or if it was the monkey farts.  (But for the record, I actually love the color.  It's very rich.)

I made another batch with Monkey Farts this evening.  It also has coconut milk, but I used powdered added at trace this time instead of liquid.  So it will be interesting to see what color I come up with.  Will post pictures of the 2 soaps in a day or 2.  

I got my MF from Wellington.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

oldragbagger said:
			
		

> I made another batch with Monkey Farts this evening.



Jeesh.......please explain for newbies!  :roll:


----------



## Jamn! (Jul 12, 2009)

I want to see them!  Did the powdered coconut react differently in the mix?


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 12, 2009)

Jamn! said:
			
		

> I want to see them!  Did the powdered coconut react differently in the mix?



Yes!!  Something important I discovered about using powdered coconut milk is that it clumps up really badly, so don't wait until trace to add it.  I added it right after I added my lye and I was sure glad that I did.  You will need the time to get those clumps broken up and mixed in with the stick blender before it traces.

This morning when I unwrapped the mold, it was brown, but not nearly as dark as the batch that used the liquid coconut milk, however it was only about 15 hours and I think the other batch darkened over time.

I am going to go down and unmold it now, but I think I'll wait until tomorrow to take the pictures just in case it darkens more.    The hitch is though that since they both contain coconut milk (which to me just seems like a natural match with the MF) it's still hard to know whether its the FO or the milk causing the darkening.  I would have to make a batch without the milk to know for sure.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 13, 2009)

As promised here are some pictures.  There is something weird going on with the batch that was made with liquid coconut milk.  As you can see there is a white residue forming on the outside.  This is not the typical soda ash, I don't think, because it didn't appear until about a week later and it has continued to get more prominent.  I think it must have something to do with the coconut milk.







The batch I made with powdered coconut milk was just cut this morning.  The edges are brown, but not nearly as dark brown as the other batch.  The insides a more golden color.  I suspect the entire bar is going to continue to darken in color over time as it dries.






Here is a side by side for color comparison.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 13, 2009)

:roll:  it depends on the percentage of vanillin; NG's is 0,3%. That isn't a lot and should give a very light discoloration.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 13, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> :roll:  it depends on the percentage of vanillin; NG's is 0,3%. That isn't a lot and should give a very light discoloration.



I got mine from Wellington.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 13, 2009)

:wink: Wellington dos'nt give an awfull lot of info....


----------

